# He219 being put together at Udvar-Hazy



## Tony Kambic (Aug 14, 2019)

If you live near Washington, stop by this week at Udvar-Hazy as the He219 is being assembled on the museum floor. It would have been to complex to assemble in the restoration shop and move it to the museum floor, so work is being done in the German aircraft area. The Fw190 and Ar234 had to be moved. The wing was dropped into the fuselage yesterday and work continues to set the landing gear up. Work will continue this week.

Tony

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2019)

Great !
Be good to see it back together again - the box and instruction sheet must be huge !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 14, 2019)

great sight to see, wish i could afford to get over there to see some of those museums !


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 14, 2019)

Good news. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2019)

I'd love to visit some of the museums in the USA and Canada.
Do you think we could get my buggy that far Karl ??!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 14, 2019)

Airframes said:


> I'd love to visit some of the museums in the USA and Canada.
> Do you think we could get my buggy that far Karl ??!!


need to fit a snorkel though !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2019)

I was there several several years back and it was just the fuselage on display. I cannot wait to see it when it's done.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2019)

Maybe fit wings, a long range battery, and a second seat, eh Karl ?!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2019)

One of the my fav planes. Thanks for posting !


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 14, 2019)

Regarding the instruction sheet, I hope they carefully translated it from the German


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 15, 2019)

Better to rent the buggy here Terry left hand drive and all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2019)

Great news. Both times I have seen her, she was without wings.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2019)

Same


----------



## Tony Kambic (Aug 15, 2019)

Engines mounted today with gear down.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 16, 2019)

sweet, going to have a make a trip back in the new future.


----------



## Tony Kambic (Aug 19, 2019)

Nose wheel on.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

